# Lüfterdrehzal an einem Acer 5750G anpassen



## Gumba89 (27. August 2012)

*Lüfterdrehzal an einem Acer 5750G anpassen*

Moin,

ich muss mich mal wieder mit einer Frage an das Forum wenden. 
Also es geht darum, ich würde an meinem Acer Notebook gern die Lüfterdrehzahl nach oben anpassen, da mir die Temperaturen beim zocken doch etwas zu hoch sind.
Für die Silent Fans, ja nach oben anpassen, ihr habt also richtig gelesen 
Mit Speedfan funktioniert das ganze leider nicht, da Speedfan die Lüfter nicht erkennt.
Achso ja nun die Frage, kennt ihr noch andere Tools oder habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die Lüfterdrehzahl anpassen kann?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure freundliche Hilfe.

MfG, Gumba


----------



## fadade (27. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzal an einem Acer 5750G anpassen*

Servus,

wenn es mit Speedfan nicht funktioniert, dann sieht es eher schlecht aus. Aber falls du ein *32-Bit*-Betriebssystem (Windows) nutzt kannst du vielleicht mal NotebookHardwareControl testen: Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) - Homepage, Downloads, Help, Docu, FAQ, News - www.NotebookHardwareControl.net

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur noch die Möglichkeit die maximale CPU-Leistung im Energiesparplan etwas zu senken oder dir selbst etwas zurechtzubasteln ...


----------



## Gumba89 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzal an einem Acer 5750G anpassen*

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort,

nein hab leider ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem. Wie meinst du das mit dem zurechtbasteln, selbst ein Programm schreiben oder eine externe Lüfterlösung zu basteln?


----------



## fadade (28. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzal an einem Acer 5750G anpassen*

Zurechtbasteln war hier sehr offen gemeint 
ich wollte z.B. auch irgendwann mal das PWM-Signal bei eine Lüfter kappen und stattdessen seine Stromversorgung nach außen leiten und mit irgendeiner kleinen Steuerung regeln können. Aber da viele Notebooks einfach nicht mehr booten wenn sie kein PWM-Signal erhalten, habe ich das lieber gelassen.
Du könntest auch unter Last einfach die Wartungsklappe aufschrauben, damit mehr Frischluft rein kann oder das Gerät etwas erhöht aufstellen oder oder oder 

Acer-Geräte besitzen darüber hinaus oft eine relativ schlechte Wärmeleitpaste, und deren Wechsel bringt schon einen hohen Unterschied, allerdings ist es gerade bei der Aspire-Reihe recht kompliziert überhaupt an das Kühlsystem zu kommen!

Ein Notebook-Kühler wäre auch eine Überlegung, aber ich persönlich halte von den Dingern nicht so viel ...


----------



## Gumba89 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterdrehzal an einem Acer 5750G anpassen*

Naja die Sache ist die ich wollte wegen sowas nicht unbedingt die Garantie verspielen, außerdem ist es bei dem Acer schwer an die "wichtigen" Teile zu kommen, da die Unterseite mehr oder weniger aus einem Teil besteht. Das war bei meinem alten Acer einfacher.
Naja von Notebook Lüftern halte ich auch nicht viel, hab zwar einen aber wirkliche Vorteile habe ich da nicht festgestellt. Habe jetzt erstmal in den Energieoptionen die Leistung der CPU gedrosselt, da war auch ein Punkt bzgl. des PCI-e Ports und der "Energieaufnahme" zu finden, kann ich darüber die Graka drosseln oder besser über das nVidia Tool?


----------

